
Microsoft Is Ending Support for Skype Classic on November First - extarial
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/microsoft-is-ending-support-for-skype-classic-on-november-1st/
======
suff
Removed it a year ago and have no regrets. There are much better alternatives.

